# Entry level gaming laptop with decent battery life in 30k range



## kartikoli (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi I am looking for entry level gaming laptop as my Sony SVE1513BYN (Link)with HD 7650M is having some trouble and I am in need to replace it ASAP.

The laptop is used mainly for office purpose with google spreadhseet been used most of the time along with youtube but I would be using it for games as well (GTA 4, mafia 2 etc... May be GTA 5 if it can run)

Battery life is quite important so and would be preferred. I have checked the other thread and most of the suggestions were in favor of 840M so please suggest accordingly.

I have a desktop with 280x so I can always use it for high end games and can settle for low/medium settings for a laptop.

3yr warranty would be really awesome so please suggest in 30k range (I can increase my budget if its worth it).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (80E300RGIN) -28k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2015)

Forget gaming laptop in 30k, even 60k laptops aren't good enough for gaming.

Best you can get are entry level laptops like Lenovo G50-45 with R5 M230 which can't run games on anything above 768p, low-med settings.

Laptops with 840M start at 40k+ range.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

You have G50-45 as a considerable option.


----------



## Minion (Mar 15, 2015)

Asus X550LDV-XX623D
Dell Vostro 3546

Both comes with Nvidia 820M GPU You will not find 840M within 30k.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot for suggestions but looks like this lenovo laptop is inferior to  my existing Sony laptop (gaming).
If I increase my budget to 40k then do I have any good choice?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Thanks a lot for suggestions but looks like this lenovo laptop is inferior to  my existing Sony laptop (gaming).
> If I increase my budget to 40k then do I have any good choice?



Lenovo Z50-70 with 840M being the lowest priced one in 40k+ range.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 16, 2015)

Can you post the link. I am on mobile 
Also if there are any recommendations for 830M laptops


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Can you post the link. I am on mobile
> Also if there are any recommendations for 830M laptops



Lenovo Others - No OS/Others Laptop Rs.0 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Others - No OS/Others Laptop Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
Anything below 840M is crap for recent and future games


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo Others - No OS/Others Laptop Rs.0 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Others - No OS/Others Laptop Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> Anything below 840M is crap for recent and future games



Tried to find this model but looks like Its not available online


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Tried to find this model but looks like Its not available online


Then assemble a desktop instead. Would be better in the longer run.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then assemble a desktop instead. Would be better in the longer run.


Already have a decent Desktop and keep on upgrading every now and then.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 18, 2015)

Dell Inspiron 5547 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (5547581TB2S) Rs.51900 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 5547 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (5547581TB2S) SIlver Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

Got a quote from local store - 49.5k

It comes with R7 265, Is it worth?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Dell Inspiron 5547 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (5547581TB2S) Rs.51900 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 5547 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (5547581TB2S) SIlver Online - Dell : Flipkart.com
> 
> Got a quote from local store - 49.5k
> 
> It comes with *R7 M265*, Is it worth?



Nope, that GPU is crap. 840M is way better than it. 
*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R7-M265.109394.0.html

can't play these at least
Civilization: Beyond Earth
Thief
Assassin´s Creed IV
Need for Speed: Rivals
Saints Row IV
Company of Heroes 2
Metro: Last Light
Crysis 3
Hitman: Absolution
Max Payne 3


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, that GPU is crap. 840M is way better than it.
> *www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R7-M265.109394.0.html
> 
> can't play these at least
> ...



So is there any recomendation for 840M as now I have increased my budget to 50k


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, that GPU is crap. 840M is way better than it.
> *www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R7-M265.109394.0.html
> 
> can't play these at least
> ...


That site also lists any other AMD mobile GPU's as craps.
At least one should not buy merely by claiming a site's authenticity.

Nvidia 840GPU(mobile) and AMD R7 265M benchmark tests come very close to each other. It is very laughable to say that by few extra points a 840GPU is superior to AMD's R7 265M GPU. The most important and stunning aspect about your explanation is that you seemed to be very* biased* in favour of* LENOVO* and* NVIDIA*. As equally your biasedness goes against DELL and AMD GPU's or AMD as a whole.
Brother please don't get deviated from logical true facts,which might not be reflected in some biased tech site as notebookcheck.net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> That site also lists any other AMD mobile GPU's as craps.
> At least one should not buy merely by claiming a site's authenticity.
> 
> Nvidia 840GPU(mobile) and AMD R7 265M benchmark tests come very close to each other. It is very laughable to say that by few extra points a 840GPU is superior to AMD's R7 265M GPU. The most important and stunning aspect about your explanation is that you seemed to be very* biased* in favour of* LENOVO* and* NVIDIA*. As equally your biasedness goes against DELL and AMD GPU's or AMD as a whole.
> Brother please don't get deviated from logical true facts,which might not be reflected in some biased tech site as notebookcheck.net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm not referring to benchmarks, I never depend on benchmarks. Look at the framerates. Those 10 games I mentioned will not run on the R7 M265 while 840M will be able to run them with the same settings and resolution. R7 M265 can't even perform at 830M levels, why should anybody prefer that over 840M and that too for a 50k laptop? You should've checked all the facts clearly before pointing your finger at me.

But for gaming, every other DDR3 gpu is crap, be it from nVidia or AMD. If you can find a laptop with R9 M265X from *ANY* OEM in India under 50k, I'd gladly recommend it. 
*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R9-M265X.114535.0.html

That being said, if an OEM keeps overpricing their products ridiculously, I'll be biased against it. That Dell laptop isn't worth anything over 40k.

AMD GPUs aren't bad, the manufacturers are reluctant to use them in laptops. Then there's the various driver issues which were reported in the past concerning switchable graphics not working on laptops with AMD gpu's.


----------



## Minion (Mar 19, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> So is there any recomendation for 840M as now I have increased my budget to 50k



You may get HP pavilion p077TX got it recently.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm not referring to benchmarks, I never depend on benchmarks. Look at the framerates. Those 10 games I mentioned will not run on the R7 M265 while 840M will be able to run them with the same settings and resolution. R7 M265 can't even perform at 830M levels, why should anybody prefer that over 840M and that too for a 50k laptop? You should've checked all the facts clearly before pointing your finger at me.
> 
> But for gaming, every other DDR3 gpu is crap, be it from nVidia or AMD. If you can find a laptop with R9 M265X from *ANY* OEM in India under 50k, I'd gladly recommend it.
> *www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R9-M265X.114535.0.html
> ...



Im afraid Im gonna have to disagree Ive got a Dell Inspiron SE 7520 with an AMD 7730M and it handles everything perfectly none of the issues you said
Dell may overprice but its with good reason, the design etc is better for heat and runs smooth on battery
a notorious issue with Lenovo and Nvidia based laptops is that they struggle to run games and heavy programs on battery ,you can check this out in the y510p thread or just google it

from what ive used, Nvidia gpus have compatibility issues and lack of proper drivers
I have a vaio and a dell
my vaio has an Nvidia gpu,updates etc are hell after the next gen comes out
im using Leshcat drivers on my dell with an AMD gpu and it can run Skyrim on high at 45fps and doesnt cross 70c

the only place where ive seen performance take a toss is when playing watch dogs because evil corp - Nvidia owns the engine used to make the game and decided AMDs should run it slow
every other game runs perfectly on AMD
dont generalise please

- - - Updated - - -

well amd vs nvidia apart, nothing wrong with AMD gpus at all but the best in that range is Z50,Z510P
thats my unbiased opinion!

- - - Updated - - -

Also DDR3 Gpus arent crap at all,ive never seen mine even stutter or lag at all
it can output skyrim on high to my 1080P Sony LED and doesnt even hiccup
if you have the budget,GDDR5 is a no brainer but that doesnt mean DDR3 is crap at all,it runs fine unless you want to play in 4K res


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 19, 2015)

Lenovo Z50-70 (59-429602) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i7- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1- 4GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

how about the above laptop, snapdeal is running a discount of 5k so it will cost 54k after discount.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Im afraid Im gonna have to disagree Ive got a Dell Inspiron SE 7520 with an AMD 7730M and it handles everything perfectly none of the issues you said
> Dell may overprice but its with good reason, the design etc is better for heat and runs smooth on battery
> a notorious issue with Lenovo and Nvidia based laptops is that they struggle to run games and heavy programs on battery ,you can check this out in the y510p thread or just google it
> 
> ...


++++++++++++++++.....................11111111111111111.............................------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>,*a true respected Geek with exact unbiased logical and facts based explanation*.
Again my Honourable Friend,Thanks to you,Friend.


I admit and reiterate,that though I haven't purchased any LENOVO laptops,I shall never deem them to be crap or very special regarding vfm!!!
In fact owning a DELL laptop does not make me a super human geek or otherwise. I never think of that.

Respective people if satisfied with their respective/corresponding laptops,why bother and who bothers???

- - - Updated - - -



kartikoli said:


> Lenovo Z50-70 (59-429602) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i7- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1- 4GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> 
> how about the above laptop, snapdeal is running a discount of 5k so it will cost 54k after discount.


If you think of buying it,go ahead with eyes closed.

Just ensure and follow up/check *before buying the laptop*, to see that whether LENOVO provides warranty and after sales services to customers,those who buy from Snapdeal.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2015)

840M DDR3 starts to stutter if you want to play recent games at anything above 768p med-high settings. It'll play a slideshow if you want to play them at 1080p ultra settings. Skyrim is a 2011 game, even R5 M230 in the sub 30k laptops can play it at the 720p low-med settings.

Gaming on battery is never recommended at it shortens the battery life and games on nVidia GPU's will lag on battery because of *Optimus* which was designed specifically to reduce power consumption. Its not an issue. 

My dad has a Dell n5110 and I regret that we purchased it. I was a noob back then 
   [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], you remember the overheating issue I posted about the same laptop. As it happens, the screws are unmovable. 
I've tried using screwdriver from 3 different sets. Doesn't helps at all. The vents are placed at the bottom which forces a non-techie user to buy a useless cooling pad.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 840M DDR3 starts to stutter if you want to play recent games at anything above 768p med-high settings. It'll play a slideshow if you want to play them at 1080p ultra settings. Skyrim is a 2011 game, even R5 M230 in the sub 30k laptops can play it at the 720p low-med settings.
> 
> Gaming on battery is never recommended at it shortens the battery life and games on nVidia GPU's will lag on battery because of *Optimus* which was designed specifically to reduce power consumption. Its not an issue.
> 
> ...



bro I know what you are feeling,but what i meant about the battery thing is that it doesnt run stuff properly on battery, AMD Enduro was very poor in the past but with the latest AMD official and Leshcat drivers,none of the Enduro or Optimus problems occur 
It is certainly an issue if the laptop struggles with Youtube 1080P videos on battery given that a laptop is meant to be portable
realistically speaking even I know laptop battery life is always poor,regardless of laptop and will rarely cross 3-4 hours but what if I need to show my parents something or if i have to use it at work or college where everyone literally dominates over the limited power sockets

skyrim may be a 2011 game but its a benchmark of sorts to evaluate a laptops performance
its engine etc is still very very advanced and heavy

as for 840M DDR3,R5 M230 ,I cannot comment much on them because Ive not seen/used/owned a laptop with those gpus 
all i know is what ive seen in my laptops or my friends' laptops
and i know for sure, the Nvidia vs AMD arguement is kinda invalid
its quite natural to end up with a poor product and feel the other brands are better but thats not always true
Both AMD and Nvidia are good at what they do and in each price range/category one is better than the other but you cant say Nvidia is better than AMD or vice versa
also going by 2 poor DDR3 cards doesnt mean all DDR3 gpus have the same issues
thats like saying all marutis are small and underpowered by using a Maruti 800 


about your N5010 issue,I suggest trying to get those screwdrivers loosened out locally once and for all and also insist on being there to witness him removing it etc
after that you may get it screwed back on looser than before so as to open it easily , yourself in the future
Dell is a good brand , dont worry 
If you feel it really overheats alot,change heatsink etc,it only costs 750 bucks in reputed local service centres(not official,other companies)

another option is blowing air using a can of air into the vents
this wont solve the problem in the long run imho as the dust etc may fly onto your other components 

hope you havent taken offense to my comments 
im just stating my views as I have laptops with AMD and Nvidia both.....

- - - Updated - - -



kartikoli said:


> Lenovo Z50-70 (59-429602) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i7- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1- 4GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> 
> how about the above laptop, snapdeal is running a discount of 5k so it will cost 54k after discount.



good price and laptop config 
but snapdeal is quite risky for such purchases
rather spend more and get from flipkart or amazon
Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429602) Rs.59485 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429602) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

[MENTION=112686]kartikoli[/MENTION]1 I won't risk it buying from snapdeal. Better buy it from fk or amazon.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, Amazon doesn't ship anything above 6k to Lucknow (or UP) even for prepaid customers and there is no seller shipping to lko on FK either so checked local market and they gave me an offer of 60k. Its really annoying that I have to purchase an expensive model as recommended lappies are not available locally (DOS models).

Amazon is useless and most of the sellers in FK dont ship to my pin code. so I have only snapdeal/ebay as an option.
My brother is visiting Delhi tomorrow for a week but he has zero knowledge of hardware so I am bit confused to ask him visit nehru place and buy locally. Is there any recommended shop where he can visit and purchase.

Another query- I saw a lenovo model with 5gen i5 and HD5500/820m graphics for 45k locally (Its launched just yesterday and not available online) is it comparable to 7650m in anyways


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

820M is a low end card. Crap for gaming. Don't get anything below a 840M.
7650M is comparable to 820M. They have almost same framerates.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 22, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Sorry for the late reply, Amazon doesn't ship anything above 6k to Lucknow (or UP) even for prepaid customers and there is no seller shipping to lko on FK either so checked local market and they gave me an offer of 60k. Its really annoying that I have to purchase an expensive model as recommended lappies are not available locally (DOS models).
> 
> Amazon is useless and most of the sellers in FK dont ship to my pin code. so I have only snapdeal/ebay as an option.
> My brother is visiting Delhi tomorrow for a week but he has zero knowledge of hardware so I am bit confused to ask him visit nehru place and buy locally. Is there any recommended shop where he can visit and purchase.
> ...



ask him to give the shopkeeper the phone and then tell the shopkeeper the model you want


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

For a 45k budget you can get a great desktop experience if you are looking to spend this much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> For a 45k budget you can get a great desktop experience if you are looking to spend this much.



He has a desktop already and looking to buy a laptop.

@OP, better upgrade your desktop or buy a PS3 12 GB and add a 1 TB 2.5" internal HDD to it for gaming.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> He has a desktop already and looking to buy a laptop.
> 
> @OP, better upgrade your desktop or buy a PS3 12 GB and add a 1 TB 2.5" internal HDD to it for gaming.



Oops didn't see that. But yeah OP should upgrade the desktop and buy a windows tab for a lower price.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion but would you suggest to upgrade my existing desktop
Fx-8120
9tb hard disk
Sapphire 280x (I might go for 380x or 970)
8gb RAM
Etc....
I can/will play high end games on desktop but for work purpose I need a laptop also if laptop have somewhat exceptable graphics then we both can play co-op through lan.
I am good if it plays recent game on low settings, there are good models at 45k (i5-840m) but I am forced to purchase expensive models for 50k+


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but would you suggest to upgrade my existing desktop
> Fx-8120
> 9tb hard disk
> Sapphire 280x (I might go for 380x or 970)
> ...



I would suggest you to start a new thread in the upgrade forum.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but would you suggest to upgrade my existing desktop
> Fx-8120
> 9tb hard disk
> Sapphire 280x (I might go for 380x or 970)
> ...



Your config will do ok for another 1.5-2 years atleast. No point in upgrading.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 23, 2015)

I think we are diverting from original conversation, upgrading desktop is not the point here. I just need a laptop.

My brother is in Delhi now and once he reached Nehru place I will update here the outcome else will buy from local dealer. Till then if there is any suggestion its more than welcome. Its always good to have more choices


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> I think we are diverting from original conversation, upgrading desktop is not the point here. I just need a laptop.
> 
> My brother is in Delhi now and once he reached Nehru place I will update here the outcome else will buy from local dealer. Till then if there is any suggestion its more than welcome. Its always good to have more choices




Then get the cheapest laptop with 840M.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

And we are back from where it started.


----------



## Minion (Mar 24, 2015)

Lots of models has been already mentioned in this thread just look for demos and select whichever you like best.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is an update from previous days
Brother went to Nehru place and was offered an Acer laptop (model not confirmed) i5 4th gen, 1tb, 4gb RAM, W 8.1, 2gb 840m, 3yr warranty with 6 cell battery. This laptop looks really good for 43.5k with extended warranty and better battery life.
The moment I was going to ask my brother for purchase saw a listing on ebay Lenovo Ideapad Z50 70 59 429623 CI5 4RTH 4210U 4GB 1 TB 15 6"FHD 2GB GFX DOS | eBay
contacted seller to confirm if it has N15S (840m) on whatsapp and he confirmed, Now I had 2 choices to go for stylish looking Lenovo or an ordinary looking but better battery life Acer. Made a bad decision and placed an order for stylish Lenovo at 42k after discount.

Now when I received the product in hand found out that this is 820m and immediately contacted seller but he hasen't responded to my messages (as expected). opened a case with ebay and waiting since then for seller resolution.

I have installed W7 and will remove it before sending it back to the seller. Is there anything I need to be careful so that I get hassle free return? Also, I am not sure who will bear return courier charges as it will be close to 1.5~2k with good courier


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Here is an update from previous days
> Brother went to Nehru place and was offered an Acer laptop (model not confirmed) i5 4th gen, 1tb, 4gb RAM, W 8.1, 2gb 840m, 3yr warranty with 6 cell battery. This laptop looks really good for 43.5k with extended warranty and better battery life.
> The moment I was going to ask my brother for purchase saw a listing on ebay Lenovo Ideapad Z50 70 59 429623 CI5 4RTH 4210U 4GB 1 TB 15 6"FHD 2GB GFX DOS | eBay
> contacted seller to confirm if it has N15S (840m) on whatsapp and he confirmed, Now I had 2 choices to go for stylish looking Lenovo or an ordinary looking but better battery life Acer. Made a bad decision and placed an order for stylish Lenovo at 42k after discount.
> ...



cheap deals are not always the best deals. Now you might have to pay for the courier if the seller didn't go for free return.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 16, 2015)

Update

I got a call from ebay and had a conference call with a seller, He knows the facts but twisting it saying that he mentioned N15S-GT in his listing to this I had to make him understand that N15*S* is actually 840m where as N15*V* is 820m (obviously he is playing with words)
I have provided him screenshot of device manager which shows 820m so is there a way that I can show him that the laptop comes with N15V (he is saying that he didn't mentioned 820m or 840m in his listing so he cant be blamed for that)
Lenovo Ideapad Z50 70 59 429623 CI5 4RTH 4210U 4GB 1 TB 15 6"FHD 2GB GFX DOS | eBay


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Update
> 
> I got a call from ebay and had a conference call with a seller, He knows the facts but twisting it saying that he mentioned N15S-GT in his listing to this I had to make him understand that N15*S* is actually 840m where as N15*V* is 820m (obviously he is playing with words)
> I have provided him screenshot of device manager which shows 820m so is there a way that I can show him that the laptop comes with N15V (he is saying that he didn't mentioned 820m or 840m in his listing so he cant be blamed for that)
> Lenovo Ideapad Z50 70 59 429623 CI5 4RTH 4210U 4GB 1 TB 15 6"FHD 2GB GFX DOS | eBay



Why did you buy from ebay in the first place? 
And since he didn't mentioned it clearly, initiate a return.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why did you buy from ebay in the first place?
> And since he didn't mentioned it clearly, initiate a return.



No seller on FK was shipping to Lucknow and I didn't wanted to risk with Snapdeal 

Ebay was the last choice


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> No seller on FK was shipping to Lucknow and I didn't wanted to risk with Snapdeal
> 
> Ebay was the last choice



Did you try amazon or thedostore or even local shops?

Create a refund/return claim citing product not as specified. Attach the screen shot of Device manager and Nvidia's 820M link which says its N15V-GM. (notebookcheck's link should also do. *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-820M.108477.0.html )


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Did you try amazon or thedostore or even local shops?
> 
> Create a refund/return claim citing product not as specified. Attach the screen shot of Device manager and Nvidia's 820M link which says its N15V-GM. (notebookcheck's link should also do. *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-820M.108477.0.html )


Already did 15 days back and this was an update to that conversation and Yes amazon dont ship product more than 5k to U.P.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Already did 15 days back and this was an update to that conversation and Yes amazon dont ship product more than 5k to U.P.



And this sucks. I have many times requested them to rethink on this policy but the response is still NO.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 19, 2015)

[MENTION=112686]kartikoli[/MENTION]
Could you please update us on the issue?


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 24, 2015)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=112686]kartikoli[/MENTION]
> Could you please update us on the issue?



Sorry was terribly busy with my job also there was no development and I was waiting for Ebay to notify me so finally this is what happend

- I made a purchase and found that laptop comes with 820m, Imidiately raised a claim on ebay
- 10+ days gone and I got a call from ebay and had a conference call with the seller who tried to twist the statement saying that listing mentions N15S-GT where as the screenshot I have provided shows 820m 
- ebay asked me to provide a screenshot again
- This is where I got a chance and sent a very simple email mentioning that N15-S is 840M - link .... and 820M is N15V - link.... 
- That email worked  as it was simple and shows the details and seller now can't defend himself
- Finally after 18 days I have shipped the laptop back to the seller (cost me 2360rs  )
- replied to ebay with details of shipping
- lets see what does the seller says now as I am only worried that he can say that the laptop was mishandled and is not working now OR is damaged (Finger crossed)

Ebay will refund also shipping charges will be given in form of coupon, I hope to get a reply in a day or two.


----------



## kartikoli (May 15, 2015)

Final update -
Packaged delivered safely to the seller and I got my refund. Without wasting a minute went to local market and purchased dell laptop with 840m (touch), I couldn't find a single model with i5 and 840m except lenovo which I know heats up a lot as build quality and design are same for all z50-70 models also battery life is very bad. Dell has much better battery life and good design so not much of heating issues either. Purchased for 47.5k + 2yr accidental warranty which cost me 7k after discount so a total of 54.5k total.
Ebay didn't gave me a coupon for courir charge so chatted with them and finally got a user specific coupon of 2350rs 

I know I have paid more for the specs but I was so pissed off that I wanted to finish this matter and move on.

Finally thanks everyone for your time and advice's


----------



## Blue Leaf (May 16, 2015)

[MENTION=112686]kartikoli[/MENTION] which dell model did you purchase ?


----------



## kartikoli (May 16, 2015)

[MENTION=304113]Blue Leaf[/MENTION] Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Rs.47900 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com


----------



## kkn13 (May 17, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> [MENTION=304113]Blue Leaf[/MENTION] Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Rs.47900 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com



not bad,pretty ok
ulv cpu is a minus but overall seems good enough


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

Wow this thread has gone long without decision.


----------

